# dataTable als dynamisches Grid



## yidianfeng (8. Dez 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe eine Array mit Zahlen, dass ich als quadratisches Grid ausgeben möchte. Also z.B. 4x4, 5x5, etc. je nachdem wie gross das Array ist:

45  43  87  87
54  23  34  23
23  23  34  23
24  64  23  98

Nachfolgendes gibt mir einfach alle Zahlen untereinander aus. Das ganze liesse sich mit for each lösen, aber das dürfte in JSF noch anders zu lösen sein oder?


		<h:dataTable value="#{myBean.numbers}" var="num">				
			<h:column>
				<hutputText value="{#num.zahl}"/>
			</h:column>
		</h:dataTable>

Hat jemand eine Idee? Vielen Dank!


----------



## JanHH (8. Dez 2009)

Mit der Standard-JSF-Datatable dürfte das unmöglich sein, weil die Anzahl Spalten bei dieser ja durch die column-Tags fest vorgegeben ist.

Helfen könnte z.B. ein allgemeines iterierendes Tag, mit welchem die Zeilen dargestellt werden, welche sich wiederum in einem hanelGrid befinden.


----------



## yidianfeng (8. Dez 2009)

Hallo JanHH

Erstmal vielen Dank.

Ich habe schon versucht ein panelGrid mit dem dataTable zu "kreuzen", nur ignoriert dataTable alles ausser "colum". Also geht das wohl mit dem dataTable wirklich nicht.

An welches" iterierendes Tag" hast du den z.B. gedacht? Was gibt es in JSF ausser dem dataTable noch?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## JanHH (8. Dez 2009)

Bei Standard-JSF gibt es kein derartiges Tag. Rich Faces hat sowas, glaub ich (dataList?). Ansonsten, sportliche Übung, eigenes JSF-Tag dafür programmieren. Ist eine gute Übung und auch an einem Tag erledigt. Oder selber ein allgemeines iterierendes Tag programmieren, damit kann man die Aufgabenstellung lösen und es ausserdem auch allgemein weiter verwenden.


----------



## yidianfeng (9. Dez 2009)

......das habe ich befürchtet. 

Vielen Dank!


Werde eine Lösung posten wenn ich was gefunden habe.....


----------

